# Gaggia Classic - Thermostat broken off



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

I was taking my machine apart today for a good clean, and when removing the wires from the bottom thermostat it broke off, leaving the remainder of the screw stuck in the thread.

What suggestions would anyone have for removing it? Is it difficult to extract without ruining the threading of the boiler?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It should not be too tight, try moving it around whit a sharp pointed awl or similar, failing any movement use a narrow bladed flat screwdriver, place blade on broken piece and lightly tap with a hammer. This is just to form an indent to give the screwdriver sufficient grip for you to undo the broken piece. Do not over tighten the new one, just finger tight.


----------



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

Gave it a go with an awl but not budging at all. Ran out of time last night so I'll have a go with a screwdriver later on. Really hope it works! It wasn't screwed in at all tight before, so I really don't understand why it broke off..

Thanks for the help!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Get a little screw/stud removal kit from screwfix. They're only cheap and it will take it out in no time at all assuming you have an electric drill?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd second the initial approach of getting something like a jewellers screwdriver set, and using a relatively small flat-bladed screw-driver with a tap or three from a hammer to try and form a slot in the end of the broken part which you could then screw out with the same tool. It should be pretty easy to turn. Failing that, extractor set, and failing that just drill it out with a small drill bit and hope you don't damage the thread too much!

The thermostat screw is made of brass, and very soft - so you easily break them or weaken them with over tightening. Finger tight is fine, any more often shears them!


----------



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

So a little update...the screwdriver worked perfectly! Got it out straight away. Thanks for the tips, I'm not the most technically minded person so probably would never have thought to do that

Now I have another problem...









I replaced the group gasket as the old one was, well...old. I now can't seem to get a good seal with the portafilter. It turns wayyy past 6 o'clock before feeling even remotely secure. First time it felt OK, so put a blind filter in to backflush quickly, and water was flowing through the portafilter! I couldn't see any leaks coming over the top or anything so really not sure how or why! Is the gasket the wrong way round maybe? Is there even a right or wrong way round? It was included in the service kit from theespressoshop.co.uk, so it should be the right size...

And also water is coming through the shower screen in one thick flow, rather than lots of drops if that makes sense? Could this have the same cause, or another problem entirely?

One more question..does it matter which way round the wires are connected to the solenoid? And if so what effect would it have?

Hope I'm not annoying...I've had my machine for a year and this is the first bit of real maintenance I've done other than a descale or backflush


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I suspect the leak is caused by bits of old seal or coffee grounds in the groove where the seal sits. Clean it out back to shiny metal (do not scratch it)

Did you remove the dispersion block ? ( the circular metal disc that the seal fits around ? using an allen key to undo the 2 retaining bolts) IF not this could be the cause of the water jet problem. Over time the aluminium disc corrodes and grounds and coffee oil build up on it. Remove and scrub clean, make sure the holes in it are clear. Any writing/printing on the seal should be upwards. If it still locks in way past 6 o/c it may be the seal is too thin.


----------



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

I did attempt to clean the groove. It is much cleaner than it was but there is some stubborn residue that I couldn't get off after soaking and cleaning with caly puff. Thought it would he OK, but I'll try again to completely remove it. I also removed and cleaned the dispersion block, ensuring the holes were clear. Perhaps a little of the residue that was left in the groove has made its way out and blocked this? I'll try giving it another clean.

I'm not sure if there was anything printed on the seal, but I'll have another look. If there is a flat side and a slightly rounded side, the flat side should be inside making contact with the groove right? I can't remember if there is a rounded side, but I'll check again later.

If I still have the same problem then I may just have to get another seal, but I find it strange that a service kit especially for this machine would contain a seal that's too thin..


----------



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

BritinBayern said:


> caly puff


Puly Caff I mean..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If there is a chamfer on the inner edge of the seal, this should face upwards against the housing.

Without the dispersion disc in place try switching on the machine to check the water fllow


----------



## BritinBayern (Sep 19, 2016)

Well I spent a good hour cleaning the rest of the oil residue off, and flipped the gasket around and the problem seems to be solved! Machine is working superbly. Many thanks for the help!


----------

